# Lowryders in 5x4 1000 HPS box



## Zensenji (May 23, 2007)

I have good fans, can I work with these dimensions? 
    If so should I use mylar? I have white non-flammable paint surrounding the insides.
   Also, my lowryders are healthy, they are about 7 days old, when should I put them in my G-room? (My light is cross corners, so it is about 4 and a half feet away from a potentially tall lowryder.  Thanks.


----------

